# Could use a couple of subs in Cols, Oh



## LMR (Oct 27, 2003)

I am currently looking for available subs in the Columbus Ohio Metro area, both North outerbelt area and East (Pickerington) area. Good driving record and Insurance a must. Spreader and wings a plus. e-mail me with your info.

Gregg Goodwin
Chief Operations Manager
Land Management Resources, LLC:salute:


----------



## xtinct13 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Here in Columbus*

Live in south Columbus, I have a 99 F350 Superduty 4x4 with a meyer snow plow no wings, and a snowex saltspreader 350 # hitch mount. Could be interested I can be reached at 774-3302

Patrick Jacolenne


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

I might be interested. Am Located in Southern Delaware County about 4 miles E of Polaris. All of my accts are in that area. It depends on how much you need done. Email me and we can talk on phone.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

interested in being a sub i live in Delaware OH have a 2000 3/4 ton dodge ram C 7 1/2 foot meyer with homemade wings on it and a snow ex 1075 salt spreader you can e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 1-740-815-4495 (cell) with info.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

Hello there....
I currently own an '01 F-250 4x4 and am thinking about setting up a plow and spreader for next year. I have 12 yrs. experience plowing for someone else, but this would first year as a sub. Any ideas on what subs are getting paid here in these parts?


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

I met a guy last winter that was helping on Meijer lots, he said he was getting $50 per hour? I have also heard $35 from some contractors. At $35, after you spend $10 and hour on gas, pay insurance and wear and tear on your equipement, I'm not sure you would have anything left for yourself.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

in toledo I sub out for around $100 an hour


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

Thanks for all the help, fellas.
$35/hour isn't worth getting out of my toasty warm bed!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *Thanks for all the help, fellas.
> $35/hour isn't worth getting out of my toasty warm bed! *


I gotta agree


----------

